# Publisher zu pdf bzw. html?



## derlehrer2002 (22. Januar 2002)

Hi, 
wie kann ich ein mit dem Microsoft Publisher erstelltes Dokument zu einem pdf oder html Dokument konvertieren. Der Distiller hängt sich bei mir auf..


[sorry wohl falsches Forum, meinte nicht Picture Publisher]

danke


----------

